# Support needed ! ~



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Well....here goes !!!  Had two IVF, 2nd had a BFP but lost it at 6.5 weeks.  Said I would never do it again, but here I am 10 months later, at 42, going down the IUI track.  Been on DHEA for about 3 weeks and started my injections on Menopur week last Friday.  Had my scan today, got 3 follicles at 21 and about 6 others !!!  They cant quite belive how I have reacted to the drugs.....good candidate for IVF really.  So I am going in on Wednesday morn for procedure, may need a follicle reduction though.  Anyone out there who can give me some words of encouragement with IUI.  At 42, I just could'nt face IVF again, but you know.......I probably would now!  Fingers crossed though, I wont have to make that decision.  Got to stay positive !!  
Thanks all of you for being there.
Aly


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Aly,

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your IUI and congratulate you on such a good response.

Hope all goes well.   

CG xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Aly,

Good luck for tomorrow  

Why dont you pop over to the IUI girls board - lots of support and others going thru the same as you 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91620.150

Looby x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Aly,

I had success with IUI on my two attemps, good luck with your basting.  sending you loads of    

Jo
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Aly

I'm in a similar boat to you except I now have 5 dominant follicles so as my clinic don't do follicle reductions I am probably converting to an IVF cycle. I have a scan tomorrow am to see how everytings doing and all being well EC on Fri or Sat.

I have also been taking DHEA so it clearly helps menopur!!

Good luck with your IUI hopefully it'll be BFPs this time for both of us

Sam


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Aly

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK     and hope you get your BFP.

Clara x


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone, going in at 11.00 this morning so fingers crossed.  Dont really know how I feel, I want to be positive but really worried it will all go wrong again.  One good thing, its really sunny and lovely and warm so that should put a smile on my face anyway, and hubby will have to cook something nice tonight....so its all positive !!!  I'll keep you posted.
BG


----------

